# Ultimate Fight Night Results



## Andrew Green (Jun 28, 2006)

Justin Levens vs. Jorge Santiago
-Santiago def. Levens by TKO at 2:13 of Round 1

Rob MacDonald vs. Kristian Rothaermel
-MacDonald def. Rothaermel by submission (armbar) at 4:01 of Round 1

Thiago Alves vs. Jon Fitch
-Fitch def. Alves by TKO (referee stoppage due to strikes) at 4:37 of Round 2

Jason Lambert vs. Branden Lee Hinkle
-Lambert def. Hinkle by TKO (referee stoppage due to strikes) at 5:00 of Round 1

Josh Koscheck vs. Dave Menne
-Koscheck def. Menne by unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 29-28)
*
MAIN CARD*

Mark Hominick vs. Jorge Gurgel
-Hominick def. Gurgel by unanimous decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28)

Stephan Bonnar vs. Rashad Evans
-Evans def. Bonnar by majority decision (30-27, 29-28, 29-29)

Chris Leben vs. Anderson Silva
-Anderson Silva def. Chris Leben by KO at 0:49 of Round 1

Luke Cummo vs. Jonathan Goulet  Swing Bout
-Goulet def. Cummo by majority decision (30-27, 30-27, 29-29)


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm Glad Leben got dropped, never liked since the show. He's a trash talker and boaster that has lost everytime I've seen him fight. Worse each time. Same for Gurgel too. This leads into one of my Peeves. Aren't the winners of the reality show the ones that are supposed to get the contracts to be in the UFC? Why are the losers, some of them multiple times, still getting in? Defeats the purpose of the show IMHO.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, chalk one up for the strikers, huh?   never liked Leben either.  As for Silva - Precision hands with that reach...wow, ate him up.


Hand - they need names to attract new viewers - most people only know the "stars" of the show - winner or loser, it gets viewers.  In few more years as the number of truely qualified fighters increase, these guys will go away.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 28, 2006)

Leben's got a lot of fans, and is a top fighter.  His performance on the show stunk, but he's had some big wins both before and after it.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 29, 2006)

I actually like Leben, hes a scrapper but is coming along pretty well. It doesn't reflect too negatively on him, I mean it was Anderson Silva.

I've never seen Jorge Gurgel be anything but nice nad respectful. He's always smiling, being respectful. He is actually really progressing in his training, I mean he stood up with Hominick the whole fight and really did very well. Of course who wouldn't progress training with Rich Franklin all the time. 

7sm


----------



## Marginal (Jun 29, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> This leads into one of my Peeves. Aren't the winners of the reality show the ones that are supposed to get the contracts to be in the UFC? Why are the losers, some of them multiple times, still getting in? Defeats the purpose of the show IMHO.


They're not getting six figure contracts. Pointless to scrap recognizeable talent just 'cause they didn't win a gameshow.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 29, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Stephan Bonnar vs. Rashad Evans
> -Evans def. Bonnar by majority decision (30-27, 29-28, 29-29)


 
Wasn't expecting that result. That's a fight I would've liked to have seen.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 29, 2006)

Chris Leben got beat by one of the best in the world not just the ufc. 
 Rashad Evans looks a little better evey time I see him he is learning his trade well
Stephan Bonnar looks worse every time i see he he needs to learn to grapple and submit


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 29, 2006)

Marginal said:
			
		

> They're not getting six figure contracts. Pointless to scrap recognizeable talent just 'cause they didn't win a gameshow.


 
Not doing that! I can see they have talent. However, if you were busting your but, and putting it all on the line, on the show. You suffer injuries, etc.. and win a contract, which is the point of the show, you would be upset too, if the guys you eliminated, got there with you, at the same time.


----------



## Marginal (Jul 1, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Not doing that! I can see they have talent. However, if you were busting your but, and putting it all on the line, on the show. You suffer injuries, etc.. and win a contract, which is the point of the show, you would be upset too, if the guys you eliminated, got there with you, at the same time.


They're fighting in the UFC, but that's where the comparison ends. Don't see Lodon Sincaid in too many UFC undercards. (He's mainly WEC.) So not all of them arrive at that same level, and the ones that do typically do so due to ability.


----------



## WilliamJ (Jul 3, 2006)

Leben got exposed and so did Bonnar's ground game. Rashad needs to go away until he learns to try and finish fights once in a while. A very disappointing show really. But at least they have a legit challenger for Franklin now in Silva.


----------

